# 1983 Diamond Back Ridge Runner



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 14, 2016)

Just finished building up this 83 Diamond Back for some commuting and urban assault. Amazingly comfortable to ride!!


----------



## dave429 (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice and clean, bet its a blast to ride!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 21, 2016)

I got a Muddyfox from '84 and really like the ride of these oldies.
I might put some of these tyres on, they look super cool!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------

